# So who's the oldest here?



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Born June 30th 1967. That makes me 46? Anybody else here still riding that was born in the 60's? 

Me and my 8 yr. old son Tanner @ Snowshoe WV back in Jan.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a year younger but too ugly to post a photo.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

November '65...48 here Riding since 2003


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

December 63 ---
makes me older than you --- just started
as well as both kids ages 7 and 10


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

September '73 = 40yo
Riding 26(?) years.
9yo started this year and loves it.
4yo started this year and does not want to learn how to turn or stop - he just wants to go straight and fast. Gotta respect that.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

8/22/69...30th season


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

tannersdad said:


> Born June 30th 1967. *That makes me 46? * Anybody else here still riding that was born in the 60's?


You're not sure how old you are?

I'm 49 - Dec. '64. Been riding for 9 years.

I believe Chomps and Donutz (1 of our esteemed moderators) are in their 50s.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

My friend's grandma started riding last season, she's 72. She was an avid skier all her life, but got bored eventually and decided to try something new, something she can learn and see herself progress. New is always better 

(She wouldn't post this herself, cause she is not so much into the whole wasting time on the internet thing, too busy riding )

I guess I'll have to wait until I'm 70 to try skiing...


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

DOB May of 65, started skiing at age 5 but gave it up for a single plank four years ago.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

First day of headaches for my parents was Nov. 2 '60. 
Started riding in January of 2010.
Just finished my 23rd day of the season yesterday.:yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys make me feel young  Thanks, needed after two days riding with a bunch of youngsters, being the one groaning cos the bindings were too far away for my stiff back in the mornings


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

DOB Feb 69 so 45 years old. Been riding for 27 years. I tried to get a photo but the lens broke!


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> You're not sure how old you are?
> 
> I'm 49 - Dec. '64. Been riding for 9 years.
> 
> I believe Chomps and Donutz (1 of our esteemed moderators) are in their 50s.:eusa_clap:


 I had to stop and use my fingers! Wow! Lots of older guys out there. Lets keep it going. Who is the oldest?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not even close at 40 - born July '73.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought we had a few members in their mid-60s?!? Haven't heard from them much at all lately... Must have been all the drama and trolls. :dunno:

No reason why you can't snowboard until you're near the end. 

Fischel, 73, claims title of oldest rider on Mount Werner | Steamboat Pilot & Today


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> DOB Feb 69 so 45 years old. Been riding for 27 years. I tried to get a photo but the lens broke!


 Wow! Those were the days of pointed boards with the square tail right?  I'm just jealous my friend, I wish I had spent more of my youth riding. I started with skis around '91-92, and as I was just getting the hang of them, my buddies got me on a board. 3 or 4 trips a year through the mid 90's and then we quit going for some reason. I never owned my own board until last year. Now my wife and boys have their own gear too and we go as often as our schedules will allow.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I thought we had a few members in their mid-60s?!? Haven't heard from them much at all lately... Must have been all the drama and trolls. :dunno:
> 
> No reason why you can't snowboard until you're near the end.
> 
> Fischel, 73, claims title of oldest rider on Mount Werner | Steamboat Pilot & Today


Fischel would be 79 this year... Wonder if he still shreds.


I'm only 32, but I have the same birthday as Tannersdad... Does that count?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

April of 1969 and 45 is right around the corner. Started boarding in 86-87 so... it has been about 28 years since I first strapped in.

I'm not sure if I should be feeling depressed or stoked right now.:icon_scratch:


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

KellionBane said:


> I'm only 32, but I have the same birthday as Tannersdad... Does that count?




June 30th! :thumbsup: We share the same birthday as Mike Tyson, Lena Horne, and Fantasia Barrino 

I know, Why couldn't it be George Clooney, Pamela Anderson and Megan Foxx!?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

42 years old. This is my 28th season riding.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

November 67, that makes me 46. This is my 23rd season. My girls, 10 and 7, both board as well.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Liliana said:


> My friend's grandma started riding last season, she's 72. She was an avid skier all her life, but got bored eventually and decided to try something new, something she can learn and see herself progress. New is always better
> 
> (She wouldn't post this herself, cause she is not so much into the whole wasting time on the internet thing, too busy riding )
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait until I'm 70 to try skiing...


Oh wow, RESPECT! Awesome grandma is awesome! 

We have some pretty shy members here. Too bad, I wanted to see their ugly mugs... kidding, you are all wonderful people, looks are of no consequence, and if you have the right number of facial features in the right places, I don't see why the lens would crack 

Some of you have been riding for as long as I've been alive. Or longer! :blink: No, I don't want to make you feel old, I am just in awe of your abilities! :bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tannersdad said:


> I know, Why couldn't it be George Clooney, Pamela Anderson and Megan Foxx!?


I share a birthday with Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson... :dunno: Along with Tim Allen, Rivers Cuomo (weezer)


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

March of '62.

Just a few days after Wilt Chamberlain famously dropped 100 on the Knicks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'll be 57 in a couple of weeks. I think Grandpa is older.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I'll be 57 in a couple of weeks. I think Grandpa is older.


I feel better now. First one to respond to this thread who's older than I am!! 


Thanks Dnutz!!! 

53,.. started riding at 50!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

55 started at 44...but have a friend that started this year...he's 66...there are quite a few at the hill who are older than I.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Of course you all know I would turn on up this thread!!! lol I will be 54 this year - learned to snowboard at 50. Husband will be 59 this year - he started snowboarding at 52. We hope to be doing this well into our 60's! If I don't break a hip before that! lol I guess my husbands got the lead so far - what do we win!!!! lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow I thought i was old... But I'm only 37!
Born in 1977... the year disco music died. Coincidence? I dont think so.

But man, you guys are awesome!!! Riding past your 50's is amazing. :bowdown:

i have skateboarded basically all my life, started snowboarding last yr because i'm not from a winter country but i would have started earlier for sure; my son has already started at 3 y/o... i'm definitely planning to do it for a loooong time, hopefully like you guys.


----------



## Chimbulak (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought I was the oldest, turned 50 earlier this month. Glad to see there are guys older than me and still riding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

37 here. Wife is way older @ 39.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm 46 this will is my 4th season riding. (ssshhhh I did ski many many years back)

Older pic of me and my boys.









My daughter and I


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm turning 55 in April. Starting riding at 40. When I can't ride anymore I'll be one of those old dudes standing in front of the lodge greeting the guests for $7.50 an hour...and loving every minute of it. I grew up in Florida, surfing...if I have to be in the cold, this is the next best thing.


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

Turning 44 this year. Boarding for 5 years. When I joined this forum I thought I'd be one of the old guys. I want to personally thank a lot of you for pushing back my midlife crisis!!! :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my goal...(substitute surf, skate and snowboard as needed)


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Great response guys! You have got me fired up and ready to hit the slopes. Thanks.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm 63 years young….


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> I'm 63 years young….


:rock::bowdown: You are the man! I hope I can still do it when I hit my 60's!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

July 13th '69

Started riding 7 years ago...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn Slyder, with that pic i thought it was Michael Keaton:laugh:


----------

